# [SOLVED] Battle for Middle Earth II &quot;Please insert the correct CD-ROM&quot;



## smartie2 (Jun 14, 2009)

*[SOLVED] Battle for Middle Earth II &quot;Please insert the correct CD-ROM&quot;*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...-please-insert-the-correct-cd-rom-207241.html

Hi All,

My son has just got this game and we are very frustrated because it won't run!

We get a "can't read the CD ROM error message".

I've tried turning off virus protection, ending all unnecessary processes and programs. I've tried uninstalling and re-installing - nothing works and I know it's not the drive or cables or anything as every other game we have works fine.... The disc looks fine with no scratches etc and I can 'explore' it with windows with no problems.

We have a Dell Dimension 9100 eith a NEC ND-3530a DVD drive. I've updated the firmware to the latest one offered by Dell (104C). There appears to be no support for this drive on the NEC site.

What can we do? Please help!:sigh:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi smartie2, welcome to TSF.

Have you tried patching the game up to version 1.06? You can find the patches *here*.

If that doesn't work, try the steps I outline *here* (your folder will be located in a different place because you are using XP - just look for the 'My Battle for Middle Earth 2 Files' folder). It's for a different problem, but I have seen that solution work for the CD-ROM error as well.


----------



## smartie2 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hi Tiber,

Thanks for the advice. While searching around the web I found another solution from Microsoft (would you believe) which has done the trick:

Method 7: Restart the computer by using a clean boot procedure
When you start Microsoft Windows, typically there are several programs that start automatically and run in the background that may interfere with the game. These programs may include antivirus and system utility programs. When you perform a clean boot procedure, you prevent these programs from starting automatically. You must be logged on as an administrator or a member of the Administrators group to complete this procedure. If your computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may also prevent you from completing this procedure. 

To restart the computer by using a clean boot procedure, follow these steps when you are using Windows XP.

Note You may experience a temporary loss of some services functionality when you follow these steps. Restoring the settings restores the functionality, but may cause the return of the original error message or behavior. 
Click Start, click Run, type msconfig in the Open box, and then click OK.
On the General tab, click Selective Startup.
Under Selective Startup, click to clear the following check boxes: 
Process SYSTEM.INI File
Process WIN.INI File
Load Startup Items
On the Services tab, click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box, and then click Disable All. 
Click OK, and then click Restart. 

The game ran first time after this so I guess there was a confilict with one of the running processes. I now plan to start up processes one by one to see if I can isolate the problem process.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

It's good that you found a solution, could you mark the thread as solved using the "Thread Tools" near the top of the page. 
Thanks


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Good to hear you've fixed it. It's not uncommon for background programs to interfere with games.
One thing you might want to look for first is for any sort of Virtual Drive or Burning programs.


----------

